# Weber Gas Grills Worth the Money???



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 21, 2018)

If this is in the wrong place, feel free to move...

Does anyone have an opinion on the durability and longevity of Weber gas grills?  I've been of the mindset that I would just buy the cheapest $200 grill every couple years because they all eventually wear out.  Well, 12 years later, I imagine I've gone through 5 grills.

My latest grill was a $189 Charbroil.  Lasted 2 years on the dot, and I just replaced the burners, grates, and rusted bits for about $120 in October.  One burner has already gone out, and now the starter has given up the ghost.

So, I'm considering a Weber 3 burner Spirit or Genesis.  If I can get 10 years out of it before the burners go out, I figure it will more than pay for itself.  Yes, it will be covered/maintained, but do they give a more enjoyable grilling experience overall, such as better heat distribution and less hot spots?


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2018)

I have the Weber spirit 300 I didn't cover it this winter and used it a few weeks ago no problem,it is covered now because I found the cover.I think they are a very good unit for the price.JMHO
Richie


----------



## lunchmeat (Mar 21, 2018)

I had the Charbroil stand up smoker. I tore it down after a year and sanded it and repainted with the High heat grill anti rust paint and it last a good long time. but it was alot of work  to do.  never owned a WEB before.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 21, 2018)

Longevity depends on a lot of things: how many times/week you use it; your weather conditions (assuming it is stored outside the whole time); how well you care for it; whether you are willing to fix it; and how you use it.

I bought my current Weber Genesis in the spring of 1995, so it is twenty-three years old. It is a natural gas grill, and so I don't have to worry about replacing tanks. I have replaced the flavorizer bars twice (they wore right through); the grates; the grease catcher; the ignitor; and the "crossover" burner that links the three burners together. I've also gone through three covers. I guess that if I had thrown it out when each of these parts wore out, I too might have bought a new one every 3-5 years, but every single one of these repairs was dirt cheap and took less than five minutes to do.

The main body is in fine shape, and the controls still work just fine.

I have seen many reviews that still rate this as one of the best gas grills you can get, at any price. My only slight criticism is that I wish it could get a little hotter. I can get it to about 550 degrees, according to the built-in thermometer, but I would like to get it a little hotter when searing steaks.

I think the unit is pretty well-made, and you ought to get a lot of service out of it, certainly more than 2-4 years.

I have never thought Charbroil grills looked very well made, but I have not owned one.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2018)

Weber's burners are made of stainless steel and are very durable.  

If properly maintained a Weber will last a lifetime.  If neglected it will deteriorate just like any other grill.  I service Broilmaster, MHP, and Weber grills for a small company here in Pittsburgh and see grills in all sort of conditions.  If you get a Weber make sure you register it with Weber.   Customer Service Dept. will have your information on file and parts will be easy to get when you need them.  

Good luck,

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2018)

Although I don't think they're made in America anymore. The spirit is still considered a top of the line gasser. 

Chris


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 21, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Longevity depends on a lot of things: how many times/week you use it; your weather conditions (assuming it is stored outside the whole time); how well you care for it; whether you are willing to fix it; and how you use it.
> 
> I bought my current Weber Genesis in the spring of 1995, so it is twenty-three years old. It is a natural gas grill, and so I don't have to worry about replacing tanks. I have replaced the flavorizer bars twice (they wore right through); the grates; the grease catcher; the ignitor; and the "crossover" burner that links the three burners together. I've also gone through three covers. I guess that if I had thrown it out when each of these parts wore out, I too might have bought a new one every 3-5 years, but every single one of these repairs was dirt cheap and took less than five minutes to do.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!  

My issue with replacing parts on the cheaper grills has always been that the replacement parts are generally aftermarket or "one size fits all" and tend to wear out faster than the original parts.  Secondly, rust has been a huge issue, but I don't tend to cover my gas grills because I grill 3-5 times per week year round.  

I will say that my sudden interest in Weber has been sparked by my purchase of a Weber Kettle.  I use charcoal on the weekends now, which has taken a lot of wear and tear off of my gas grill.  

I don't mind replacing parts as years go by, but I would just think that identifying and ordering new parts would be easier from a company like Weber.  My main concern is really, with covering the grill, how long before the frame starts rusting?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Weber's burners are made of stainless steel and are very durable.
> 
> If properly maintained a Weber will last a lifetime.  If neglected it will deteriorate just like any other grill.  I service Broilmaster, MHP, and Weber grills for a small company here in Pittsburgh and see grills in all sort of conditions.  If you get a Weber make sure you register it with Weber.   Customer Service Dept. will have your information on file and parts will be easy to get when you need them.
> 
> ...



As I said above.  If properly taken care of a Weber will last many, many, years.   Yes, cover it!

John


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 21, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Weber's burners are made of stainless steel and are very durable.
> 
> If properly maintained a Weber will last a lifetime.  If neglected it will deteriorate just like any other grill.  I service Broilmaster, MHP, and Weber grills for a small company here in Pittsburgh and see grills in all sort of conditions.  If you get a Weber make sure you register it with Weber.   Customer Service Dept. will have your information on file and parts will be easy to get when you need them.
> 
> ...



This is one of my main concerns.  My Charbroil has no identifying information on it that I can see, and there are so many models out there that it's been difficult even finding what model I have.  I call it the Target special!

Aftermarket parts have been acceptable, but don't fit well and don't really offer installation instructions worth a darn.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2018)

gitaryzt1985 said:


> This is one of my main concerns.  My Charbroil has no identifying information on it that I can see, and there are so many models out there that it's been difficult even finding what model I have.  I call it the Target special!
> 
> Aftermarket parts have been acceptable, but don't fit well and don't really offer installation instructions worth a darn.



Webers, even though they are no longer made in the USA are still decent grills.  They all have identification stickers with serial and model numbers on them.  Make sure you register the grill with Weber because if they do not have those two numbers they will not honor the warranty or sell you any parts after the warranty expires;  and aftermarket parts are JUNK!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a Genesis 310 . I've had it 3 1/2  years  , paid $699.00 on sale . Be 4 years 4th of July so do the math . Like brand new still , and very well made . I keep it covered most of the time , but still needs some air and I bring it up the temp now and then even if I'm not cooking on it .


----------



## old sarge (Mar 21, 2018)

I looked at the latest crop of Weber gas grills a year ago as well as many others to get as a gift for my son’s family. What I found with Weber was a pretty good value for the money. Pretty good but not great. And today’s Weber is not the same as 20 or more years ago.  My biggest reason for not going with Weber was the burners. They are very thin walled and although stainless I worried about burn through over time. A better option was Napoleon. But in the end I went with Bull grills. Very heavy cast stainless burners and heavy stainless cooking grates. Cost more but the quality was well worth it. Look at Bull or Lion or Napoleon. You will pay more but the components are more robust.


----------



## Geebs (Mar 21, 2018)

I have had one of Webers small Q2200 for the last 5 years. It seems to be a very well built grill and I never have a cover on it, its not stainless steel like many other grills. I have had to replace the burner tube once (cheap $25 part).


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2018)

old sarge said:


> My biggest reason for not going with Weber was the burners. They are very thin walled and although stainless I worried about burn through over time.



I have never had to replace the burners on any of my Weber grills because of burnout.  The only problem is that if the crossover tube burns out you can't purchase it as a separate part.  You have to purchase the whole burner kit. . . . . Bummer, but not that expensive for a new set of burners compared to other brands.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2018)

I have had 2 Weber genesis grills in the last 40 years. And used them a couple of times a week for the whole time. The last one I have is about 8 years old & I still have all the original parts in it. And by the way it sits outside in the Florida weather all year long. I have had to replace the burners & flavorizer bars a couple of times on the first one, but the parts for the grill are readily available at HD, Lowes, or Amazon.
They are worth every penny!
If I could afford one I would buy the Summit.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2018)

I usually find Weber grills on the curb because most people are too lazy to clean and maintain them.  Apparently buying a new one is a lot easier.  I have rebuilt enough Weber grills to supply both of my sons with one as well as a few of my close friends.  Easy to do and besides, recycling them is better than filling up the landfills.  Keep your eyes peeled. . . . You'll find one, you'll see!

John


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 21, 2018)

I paid $461.12, including tax, for my Genesis, back in April 1995. Here's the receipt (I have all my receipts going back to 1970 ... yes, I have a problem).


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 21, 2018)

I think that how well your grill holds up has several factors involved. Obviously, the actual quality of materials and craftsmanship will play a huge part but it has a lot to do with how much wear you put on it through constant use and weather. I live in So Cal and have a low end Walmart special stainless grill that is about 12 or 13 years old. I have replaced the flame deflector shields last year and that's the only thing that I have ever had to do with it. I paid about $150 for it when it was new. I had it covered to begin with but somehow that cover blew away or was lost for some reason. It's been out in the weather the whole time but again this is So Cal and we have had a drought for almost 10 years. So very little rain to deal with but enough that it can take a toll. This is why I'm taking care to keep my smoker covered and seasoned inside and out. I want it to last a good long time as well. I certainly can't complain about my cheap grill. I believe it's branded as Uniflame. I could be wrong though. I'm not at home at the moment so I can't confirm that. All I'm saying is that you don't always have to buy the most expensive brand but if you have that in your budget I would by all means go with a Weber. Everything I have ever bought with the Weber brand on it has been very high quality and lasted a very long time. Enjoy :)

George


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't use a gas grill and am not sure how Webers are now.  However back in the day my dad had his for around 20 years with heavy use for most of those years.  I think he replaced the ignitor switch a couple of times and something else once but I don't remember for sure what it was.

That thing got a lot of use too.  Probably 4-5 times a week in the spring, summer and early fall and some years a couple of times a week in the winter as well depending on the weather.

When my parents moved he gave it to a friend and I know it lasted a number of years past that with him.  Dad has had a few other grills but said that Weber was probably the best one he ever had for even cooking etc.  He just picked up a new one last year and he is so far pleased with it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 21, 2018)

I bought my Weber genesis 330 4 or 5 years ago. I love it. The burners are guaranteed for 10 years. That being said a year or two after I bought mine Weber starting making all the gas grills in China. I saw the genesis 2 in the store and was immediately upset I bought mine right before an upgrade. Then I lifted the lid. Big difference in the weight of the lid compared to mine. No idea what else they cheaped out on. Don’t want to find out.  No chance I buy a China made Weber. Find an older one at a garage sale. You’ll be happy you did.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 21, 2018)

I believe all the Weber kettles are still made in the USA.


----------



## jbellard (Mar 21, 2018)

I have the weber genesis and use it multiple times a week. It is great. I also use it to smoke with pellets in a cast iron box on the one lit burner with meat being on the far side. Works great and holds temp great. Just got a large stick burner but will still use the weber for smaller overnight cooks for ease. Get one!


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks guys!  Now just gotta decide between a Spirit II 3 burner and Genesis II 3 burner.  The surface area on the Spirit would be good 75% of the time, but I do occasionally have large cookouts and I do tend to cook with cast iron skillets on one side for crab cakes, diced potatoes, ect ect.  

So, Genesis for me I suppose!!!


----------



## jbellard (Mar 22, 2018)

I vote for the genesis. It’ll be a great choice.


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 22, 2018)

jbellard said:


> I vote for the genesis. It’ll be a great choice.



I'm even considering the 4 burner now.  It's $899....sigh...but I've spent way more than that over the years on grills...


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2018)

Ah, You guys have me looking at Webers now!!

My 7yr old Char-Broil is sitting on the curb with its bottom completely rusted out. I need to buy a new grill very soon...does Weber ever run any good sale prices? I don’t know if I could swing paying that much or convincing the wife.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

here's a little nudge for ya


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

xray said:


> Ah, You guys have me looking at Webers now!!
> 
> My 7yr old Char-Broil is sitting on the curb with its bottom completely rusted out. I need to buy a new grill very soon...does Weber ever run any good sale prices? I don’t know if I could swing paying that much or convincing the wife.


I bought mine at HD on 4th of july sale 100 bucks off


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> here's a little nudge for ya
> View attachment 358178





chopsaw said:


> I bought mine at HD on 4th of july sale 100 bucks off



Thanks for the nudge! Lol! What model is that? I got my OKJ Highland for 100 bucks off around memorial day, I wasn’t sure if Weber did that.


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 22, 2018)

Is there a 4 burner spirit?  $899 for the Genesis is pricey, but really think I need more space...

Need...want...it's all the same right?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

xray said:


> Thanks for the nudge! Lol! What model is that? I got my OKJ Highland for 100 bucks off around memorial day, I wasn’t sure if Weber did that.


Genesis 310 , 3 burner no side burner . Before they changed the style to open bottom .


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Mar 24, 2018)

Well...I did something bad...

Bought a Genesis II SE410 in the smoke color.  I bought it from the BBQGuys and the special edition comes with Stainless grates and flavor bars.  

Seriously can’t wait...


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 24, 2018)

Every firehouse I’ve worked in had a Weber Genesis sitting out back. I would say they were used on average about six times a week between lunch and dinner. Never covered, they got replaced about every 10-12 years. I’ve got a Weber Summit at home that I’ve had for over ten years that I probably use two to three times a week, and even though I rarely cover it, it’s still running well. I just tore it apart and cleaned everything and everything looks good.


----------



## jbellard (Mar 24, 2018)

You will love it!  Have fun.


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, here she is!  SE-410 in smoke color!  First cook was heating up a spiral ham yesterday for Easter lunch.  Tonight...Filet Mignon!






	

		
			
		

		
	
IMG_3807[1] by Johnathan Blackwell, on Flickr






	

		
			
		

		
	
IMG_3810[1] by Johnathan Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## migraine (Apr 2, 2018)

gitaryzt1985 said:


> If this is in the wrong place, feel free to move...
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the durability and longevity of Weber gas grills?  I've been of the mindset that I would just buy the cheapest $200 grill every couple years because they all eventually wear out.  Well, 12 years later, I imagine I've gone through 5 grills.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 2, 2018)

That looks like a great grill. You'll love it, I'm sure.


----------



## migraine (Apr 2, 2018)

I have never owned a weber gas. I have an almost all stainless Jenn-Aire made by Nextgrill.  It has lasted 10 years and I finally replaced burners and grates with poorly made after market parts(my mistake).  OEM would have been $400.  If I had to do it over again, I would buy the best grill that has the best/most evenly heating burners and buy that one and hopefully not break the bank.   My Jenn-air was $800 new but paid $300 on clearance with missing parts that Nexgrill replaced for free(great customer service).  Originally, the jenn air was pretty even but now, the replacement burners have too many cold/cold spots.    -Brian    BTW, a lot of big name band appliance companies, rebrand Nex-Grill products.  Oops... too late to the party.  Enjoy


----------



## Hank R (Apr 2, 2018)

I am on my second Napoleon first one lasted 18 years and now this one is going on to season 4 in July. I keep mine covered and use at least 2 to 3 times a month.  Hope this helps a bit.

PS  Your Grill looks nice I am sure it will last a long time.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice! You’ll love it. I think I’ve used the grill five times in the last week.


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 6, 2018)

i have a weber genesis all stainless. i use it once a week on average (i wish i could use it more, but i work late a lot). it is 4 years old, and it still looks and operates like a brand new grill. i did have an issue last year with one of my burner tubes, but weber overnighted a new set of all 4 burner tubes for free. i anticipate 20ish years at least out of the grill. some of the webers have the porcelain enameled iron grates. based on what i have heard many other people say, they will rust out in a few years. so, it is worth it to either go ahead and pay for the stainless up front, or go ahead and upgrade to stainless after your first set of iron grates wears out.

as far as the cooking quality, i do think it gets hotter, has better overall heat control and heats more evenly than other grills i have owned.


----------



## gitaryzt1985 (Apr 17, 2018)

chrisjames said:


> i have a weber genesis all stainless. i use it once a week on average (i wish i could use it more, but i work late a lot). it is 4 years old, and it still looks and operates like a brand new grill. i did have an issue last year with one of my burner tubes, but weber overnighted a new set of all 4 burner tubes for free. i anticipate 20ish years at least out of the grill. some of the webers have the porcelain enameled iron grates. based on what i have heard many other people say, they will rust out in a few years. so, it is worth it to either go ahead and pay for the stainless up front, or go ahead and upgrade to stainless after your first set of iron grates wears out.
> 
> as far as the cooking quality, i do think it gets hotter, has better overall heat control and heats more evenly than other grills i have owned.



I do have stainless grates, and like them "ok" so far.  They tend to stick, and they are now black after about 8 uses.  What do you do to keep them looking good?  I burn everything off and scrape it down after and before every use.  Should I be doing more to keep the grates looking good?


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 17, 2018)

My recommendation is to not spend two seconds worrying about how they _look,_ but instead worry about how they _work.  _The do not need to be shiny new to be perfectly functional.

Several cooking shows always show the same procedure: preheat the grill to maximum temp (usually well north of 500 degrees); scrape all the "_schmutz_" off using a grill brush (the heating almost self-cleans the grates); finally take a paper towel soaked in vegetable cooking oil and slather it all over the grill. This will build up a non-stick varnish.

Scraping off all the burned off gunk gets them plenty clean enough, so that you don't end up with a build up of gunk.

Here is a video, queued up to the exact point where they show this procedure:



[edit]I just realized they didn't show the application of the oil. Here's another video that not only shows that, but also shows a trick I hadn't seen for how to get the grates even hotter:

Preparing and Cleaning Grill


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2018)

I clean my grill & smoker grates with a weed burner, you just have to be careful you don't get them too hot or they will warp.
Al


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 17, 2018)

Heat it up, scrub it off, cook your food. I use a grill brush that’s woven metal, instead of bristles. It’ll stop sticking after a few more uses. You can rub it it down with a little oil just before adding food, if you want.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2018)

When you run a gas grill at high temps to burn it off or clean it up , make sure the grease trap and tray are not full of grease .


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 17, 2018)

gitaryzt1985 said:


> I do have stainless grates, and like them "ok" so far.  They tend to stick, and they are now black after about 8 uses.  What do you do to keep them looking good?  I burn everything off and scrape it down after and before every use.  Should I be doing more to keep the grates looking good?




i never clean mine after i use them. i just clean it before i use it every time. i turn it on, leave the burners on high, let it heat up as hot as it will get, and then i scrub with a wire grill brush. mine haven't turned black after 4 years. do you grill with a lot of sugary marinades/sauces?

also, i never put any oil or anything on my grates. things stick when you first put them on.  as the meat heats up, the meat releases itself from the grate.


----------



## leonardwulf (Feb 21, 2020)

hey guys, someone knows how to clean Weber's electric grill?
or someone knows useful tips? plz


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 21, 2020)

leonardwulf said:


> hey guys, someone knows how to clean Weber's electric grill?
> or someone knows useful tips? plz











						How to Clean Your Electric Barbecue
					

Electric barbecues are easy to maintain. Low temperatures, uneven heat, and food sticking to cooking grates are all signs that cleaning and maintenance are overdue. When your grill is off and cool,...




					weber-emea.zendesk.com


----------



## Judsongrill (Aug 3, 2020)

I found weber grills are always worth the money. I have over 10 grills in my restaurant and the weber is the only gas grill which is still working well after 3 years. So you can go for it. :)


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 16, 2021)

I have several grills before in 2004 I got the Weber Genesis  Replaces flavor bars ignitors nothing major.  To me this was a great investment.  Lasted all these years and still cooks some amazing  stuff.  If I got the other brands I most likely would be on my 8th or 9th one by now.


----------



## bill1 (Mar 16, 2021)

johnmeyer said:


> ...I have never thought Charbroil grills looked very well made, but I have not owned one...


I got a cast aluminum Charbroil gasser for ~$150 ~25-30 years ago.  The piezo starter went out soon thereafter and I've been using a long-neck lighter ever since.  I'm on the 3rd set of burners, and have recently had to make a new heat diverter (flavorizer bar!) but the bulk of the unit is fine.  (Although it is a bear to drill for thermometers, smoke generators, etc.)  And the lower and middle grates are finally getting thin, which I don't expect to be a cheap replacement. So I've bought a pellet grill to replace it, with a promise to the wife I'd dump the gasser,  but I'm not quite sure how she'll like steaks from  the pellet grill so I've just hidden away the CharBroil for now.  

I've read in a thread here that the problem with cheap grills is not enough BTU's per grill area.  The wise poster used the Weber Genesis as the gold standard and gave a BTU-per-lower-grate-area-in-square-inches number as the metric to match.  I'll search for it should I decide to buy a _4th _set of burners (and new grates) for the ol' CharBroil.  

Yes, I've pretty consistently used a cover on it.  Funny that covers used to only last a couple years but I think I'm on year 7 with the current cover.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 28, 2021)

I spent a lot of $ on the cheaper gas grills and bought a spirit about 5-7 years ago, replaced the burners and the flavoriser bars 1 time and  my fault on the burners, the FB wore out and I couldn't find any local when I needed them, bought a cheap ss set and it let stuff drip onto the cross over lighter and ruined it. 100% my fault and wont ever happen again, I wish I could have spent more and got the upper end 4 burner not that I need that much room often but cant never find my grill stretcher when I need it lol.  That said my Deluxe Performer will be the last grill I part with, thinking about having my ashes put in it when I die and have it welded shut lmao ,My best friend resides in a Craftsman tool box


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a 20 year old Weber Q which I use if I'm in too much of a rush to use charcoal. Never had a bit of trouble with it. I trust Weber products.


----------



## alex84 (May 20, 2021)

I would recommend  blaze LTE 32, best grill I ever had, its quite expensive though. But at least I got 10% discount here blaze grills. But I am thinking to buy a weber smoker, does anynone have any idea which one i should pick?


----------



## searmarks (Oct 4, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> When you run a gas grill at high temps to burn it off or clean it up , make sure the grease trap and tray are not full of grease .


Ha! Great point.


----------

